# Fly Traps in a Vivarium



## dartboy2 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hello, I was wondering if I could put a venus fly trap in a viv with some leucs, or would it eat them just like a fly?


----------



## frog_newbie (Sep 5, 2007)

I think the fly trap will eventually die. Not a plant guy but I think it is to wet.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Venus fly traps do not do well in tropical vivariums for a number of reasons. One is that they require a seasonal rest period of cooler conditions. Otherwise, they would be very popular in dart frog tanks. No, they cannot possibly eat the frogs, but they would certainly be nice to have to take up excess fruit flies if one had the patience to meet their requirements, move them in and out on a seasonal basis.


----------



## dartboy2 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks guys I'm debating on weather I should add one and put it in and out seasonally or if I just shoudn't add one at all.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

That's up to you and whether you are willing to possibly lose the plant along the way or not. It certainly won't hurt the viviarium to try it.


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

slaytonp said:


> Venus fly traps do not do well in tropical vivariums for a number of reasons. One is that they require a seasonal rest period of cooler conditions. Otherwise, they would be very popular in dart frog tanks. No, they cannot possibly eat the frogs, but they would certainly be nice to have to take up excess fruit flies if one had the patience to meet their requirements, move them in and out on a seasonal basis.


Actually, Microsoft Encarta use to include a video of a flytrap eating a spring peeper. I don't know if that video is still part of the software but flytraps eating frogs has been known to happen. But the equally large issue is like you said. Flytraps are not tropical plants and will die.


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

i grow carnivorous plants and vft do not live long in a tropical environment. if you want a carnivorous plant look for sundews, nep's, or bladderwort.


----------



## johnnymo (Jul 20, 2007)

i can tell you from experience that they will not do well in a viv. Mine died in less than a month.


----------



## dartboy2 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks again guys, I don't think that I'll get one, they're ten bucks at my local lows and I don't want ten bucks to go to waste when I could use it on a brom, or tillandsia or whatever they're called.


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

johnnymo said:


> i can tell you from experience that they will not do well in a viv. Mine died in less than a month.


I had a very similar experience as well.


----------



## grendel88 (Oct 19, 2006)

Adding a VFT is a bad idea all together, especially if you have smaller frogs. It doesnt differentiate between fly, frog, beaver, whatever. As long as something lands in it and triggers the fibers, the trap will attempt to close. If the frog is too small, slow or dumb to get out, the flytrap has a good meal.


----------



## dartboy2 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks, I've decided not to get one. I'm getting some leucs which I don't think are too small but I don't to lose either a VFT or a frog.


----------



## Jay Why (Aug 27, 2005)

This topic has alway's been a favorite of mine... a lot of people are interested in having a flytrap in a viv, but does anyone have LONG term success? I'd love to see pictures. Flytraps are kind of sensitive IMO - getting them to last more than two years is my current best. 



DaFrogMan said:


> johnnymo said:
> 
> 
> > i can tell you from experience that they will not do well in a viv. Mine died in less than a month.
> ...


Did either of you acclimate the flytrap to the tank conditions? Too much shock from a big change in the flytrap's environment might be causing that quick death.

As far as acclimating goes, I'll guess start with a half hour at a time the first day, then increment by a half hour a day until it can stay in for the full light on cycle? (Just a guess...) It IS alway's going to need a hibernation period also - out of the tank. (Oh, guess what - more of the acclimating... it becomes a bit labor intensive.) I kind of want to try this the next time I see the flytraps in a store. I still have one that is going through it's 2nd winter and I'm thinking I'm starting to understand this plant finally! If put up high enough in my older auratus viv I don't see it being a problem. Always a risk I suppose. 

dartboy2 - I'd say you made the right decision with leucs. Why risk it - losing a frog sucks...


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

When the question of keeping a VFT comes up, I always cringe a bit because Dionaea (and most carnivorous plants) don't typically do well in the high humidity/low air movement environments of our vivs. VFTs require a winter dormancy and the stagnant air conditions of the viv invariably leads to rot. The Green Swamp where VFTs are indigenous has lots of air movement from breezes and the boggy conditions varies from wet to completely waterlogged based on season. In my experience, VFTs like to dry a little bit and generally abhor wet feet, so drainage is an absolute must. I think the substrate of the viv is also a little rich for VFTs and most vivs can't provide high enough levels of light either.

Leave the VFT out and grow it under lights or on a windowsill. I typically overwinter my bulbs from November through Thanksgiving in the fridge.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> I typically overwinter my bulbs from November through Thanksgiving in the fridge.


Edit- November through Valentine's Day.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I actually found VFT's to be pretty easy outdoors. But you need to remember to water them alot in those conditions!


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

I think they actually do BEST outdoors, provided they get enough sun and water. Mine get big and robust. Like broms, they develop nice red coloration when they get enough sun exposure. My winters are far too cold to leave the plants outside, so I need to overwinter in the fridge.


----------

